# My new Bushmaster M4 A3 and Smith and Wesson 915 9mm



## AZoney (Sep 27, 2011)

WooooHooo! Got these last week. Love them!

The Bushmaster AR15 is a .223 or can shoot the 556 NATO. The S&W is just like the older police model 910's except it is a 915 (meaning it holds 5 more shots). This is the only difference in the models. If you book them, and only see the 910, you can use that price for the 915's as well.


----------



## aero_3642 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very very nice. Is that the bushmaster with the detachable handguard?


----------



## AZoney (Sep 27, 2011)

It is. Its the M4 A3, not the M4 A2. The only difference with the A3 and the A2 is the carry handle is detachable. Basically the same price also. So why not just get the A3?


----------



## mcgeorge (Nov 3, 2011)

I know bushmaster has their new line out. The MOE Mid-Length almost looks like a sig forend.

Can someone say "Christmas Present"?!?!?!

Here is the link to it.

http://www.bushmaster.com/catalog_xm15_ ... 4MLMOE.asp


----------



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

Gotta love the Bushmaster! I've go the same one with the Optics Planet OPMOD EOTech MPO III


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I wish my DPMS I got had a detachable carry handle, it's a one piece though. Got it for a steal at 500bucks and only had 20 rounds through it!

Only way I would have ever bought one is if I had a great deal come along, but now I'm wanting to buy a new upper so I can add an optic to it...hmmm


----------

